

The other Restaurant Finder - georgegruburg

We are two high schoolers who have made something the big G released right at the same time as us (literally a day after). While they have the Android side of things, we are on our third version of our app.<p>What the issue is, we can't figure out how to find or get users. Our app is called Gruburg, www.gruburg.com
======
BrainScraps
You've got a built-in distribution network in restaurateurs.

Consider some signage that restaurants can post in some high-vis locations
telling the customer to review on your app.

Oh and your search box is broken on the main page. And I hope that you have
some deals in the works to give your users gift cards.... I hope it's true.

